# Raw Weight Bearing Bones (or not)



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

No info on bones as I'm too much of a worrier to feed them but the Tucker brand frozen raw was also available in the same shop that I purchased the OC Raw. Tuckers has it's own thawing tray which I liked and was more expensive than OC but the store still highly recommended OC for my toy which I thought was quite nice as they were not pushing the more expensive product.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes, the shop carries the food, too and the pet shop owner feeds his own dog the Tucker food as a topper to a kibble. So often I have seen the frozen bones, and most of them are weight bearing and everything I have ever read is that they can be dangerous, etc., especially for aggressive chewers. I thought his response was worth posting. It won't change my opinion of them, tho.


----------

